# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Software για σχεδιασμό κεραιών

## middle_EAST_WEST

Ύστερα από προσωπικό μου κόπο και αναζήτησης κατάλαβα ότι κάτι ίσως να λύπει από την περιοχή. Αν κάποιος έχει το μεράκι να φτιάξει μια δικιά του yagee κεραιούλα, αλλά χρειάζεται τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία.
Πέρα από τα σύρματα, τους ιστούς κτλ θα χρειαστεί και το κατάλληλο λογισμικό για τον σχεδιασμό της. 

Από ένα εκτενές ψάξιμο είδα ότι υπάρχει τεράστια γκάμα, από DOS μέχρι και linux. 
Μέσα σε αυτό τον όγκο ενδεχομένως υπάρχουν και πολύ καλά πακέτα. Καιρός είναι να τα μάθουμε.......

Δώστε την γνώση σας στον κόσμο!

----------


## CoaLa

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ.ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΡΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ?  ::

----------


## akou

Σιγά...τα αυτάκια μου...

----------


## rentis_city

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1473&start=15

no comments

----------

